# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурации 1С для Узбекистана

## Finist

* 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана"* , релиз: 1.0.?.? от ?.05.2009

Это типовое решение для Узбекистана, разработанное местной Франчайзи. Первый релиз был -  май 2009г. Конфигурация разработана под законодательство Узбекистана.  В конфигурации пока довольно много багов.  Следующий релиз вышел в октябре 2009 года. 
Его пока не встречала. Сейчас есть наверное и более новый.
v.1.0.cf

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Узбекистана"*,  релиз: 1.0.3.1 от 15.10.2009
ЗУП_1.0.3.1

----------



----------


## molchenko

Даже в октябрьском релизе осталось много багов. Да и в общем функциональность всей конфигурации оставляет желать лучшего. В частности, по зарплате не учитываются удержания вообще, остатки вводятся не корректно и еще куча ошибок.

----------


## halimbek

Если у кого есть еше обновление пожалуйста дайте ссылку.

Спасибо заранее

----------


## Dilnoza

Народ! Кто нить перезалейте файлик!!!!! Или залейте на file.nnm.uz! Плииз!!!

----------


## Finist

> Народ! Кто нить перезалейте файлик!!!!! Или залейте на file.nnm.uz! Плииз!!!


*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана"* 
релиз тот же, из первого поста

BuhDlyaUzb_v.1.0.cf.html

----------


## molchenko

У кого есть 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Узбекистана", релиз: 1.0.4.1? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## polernruz

Кто может обойти или вскрыть пароль в модуле ДопРасчет на Общих модулях ЗУП для Узбекистана. Подскажите или дайте ссылку на возможную решение проблемы.

----------


## kmz2008

*Finist*, Привет! Вы бы не смогли сбросить мне конфу для РУз 1 С 8

----------


## kmz2008

*molchenko*,Вы нашли 1 С 8 для Узбекистана? Если нашли могли бы и мне дать ссылку? Спасибо!

----------


## basicm

Не сочтите за рекламу, но синтаксические ошибки в типовом решении, обновление раз в 2 года - позор!
Есть альтернативное решение от компании "Fides solutions". С полноценным ИТС и регулярными обновлениями. Сайт компании
По сути локализация российского решения, но сделано профессионально, в отличие от сами знаете кого.

----------


## mamuka2000

*Finist*, пж-та обновите ссылки, плиз!!

----------


## kmz2008

Финист  ясный сокол Вы наш! Вы куда пропали? Обновите пожалуйста ссылки для нас бухгалтеров практикиков,если это возможно и не затруднит.СПАСИБО.

----------


## asilbek89

если можно на почту пошлите asilbekmusaev@yandex.ru

----------


## Ислом1111

перезалейте ребят кто нибудь(

----------


## 666Rebel666

Лицнзия FIDES jpg1 jpg2
Fides предприятие 1.2.72.2  cf
Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана, редакция 1.2.74.12 (файл CF)
Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.1 cf
Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.2 (файл CFU)
Venkon Хозрасчет (CFU с релиза 1.3.14.2 по 1.3.4.21)
Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана (CFU с релиза 1.2.47.5 по 1.2.72.2 )
Fides лизинговое предприятие 1.2.70.3_1.0.2.22 (файл CF)

----------

AleksStar (26.01.2019), Aligator25 (27.03.2019), Armada_8486 (28.02.2019), azamatrx (23.01.2019), nastya2009 (13.12.2020), Rima159 (20.05.2020), Vasil_86 (21.02.2019)

----------


## nuclear_cat

а как её активировать?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> а как её активировать?


Эти картинки видели?
Лицензия FIDES jpg1 jpg2

----------


## 666Rebel666

FIDES общепит: update! .cfu
Внутри:
1.2.65.2_1.0.11.1 
1.2.70.2_1.0.12.1 
1.2.70.5_1.0.12.1 
1.2.73.3_1.0.13.1

----------


## nuclear_cat

> Эти картинки видели?
> Лицензия FIDES jpg1 jpg2


так они залоченые. Не могу сейчас сказать насколько влияет отсутствие лицензии на работу конфигурации, но может быть есть какие-то другие варианты снять ограничения в работе конфигуратора

----------


## AleksStar

> Лицнзия FIDES jpg1 jpg2
> Fides предприятие 1.2.72.2  cf
> Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана, редакция 1.2.74.12 (файл CF)
> Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.1 cf
> Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.2 (файл CFU)
> Venkon Хозрасчет (CFU с релиза 1.3.14.2 по 1.3.4.21)
> Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана (CFU с релиза 1.2.47.5 по 1.2.72.2 )
> Fides лизинговое предприятие 1.2.70.3_1.0.2.22 (файл CF)


Здравствуйте! Подскажите как правильно обновить. Скачал и установил в чистую базу Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.1 cf, скачал Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.2 cfu, при выборе файла обновления пишет, что обновлений в файле не найдено.

----------


## Dilshod1977

Сообщение от 666Rebel666 Посмотреть сообщение
Лицнзия FIDES jpg1 jpg2
Fides предприятие 1.2.72.2 cf
Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана, редакция 1.2.74.12 (файл CF)
Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.1 cf
Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.2 (файл CFU)
Venkon Хозрасчет (CFU с релиза 1.3.14.2 по 1.3.4.21)
Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана (CFU с релиза 1.2.47.5 по 1.2.72.2 )
Fides лизинговое предприятие 1.2.70.3_1.0.2.22 (файл CF)
Никакой не работает без лицензии. Лицензия с сервера регистрируется. Два лицензия уже не катает. Прощу взломать конфигурацию.

----------


## polernruz

Сообщение от 666Rebel666 Посмотреть сообщение
Лицнзия FIDES jpg1 jpg2
Fides предприятие 1.2.72.2 cf
Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана, редакция 1.2.74.12 (файл CF)
Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.1 cf
Venkon Хозрасчет 1.3.24.2 (файл CFU)
Venkon Хозрасчет (CFU с релиза 1.3.14.2 по 1.3.4.21)
Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана (CFU с релиза 1.2.47.5 по 1.2.72.2 )
Fides лизинговое предприятие 1.2.70.3_1.0.2.22 (файл CF)

Можно поставить на другой файлообменник, а то турбобит через каждую скачку заставляет ждать 1-3 часа.

----------


## 666Rebel666

Нет смысла.
Забанены уже лицензии....

----------


## Adamante123

Может есть у кого УТ для Узбекистана или еще что для реализации товаров и услуг , но не бухгалтерия?

----------


## 466

А мне бы и бухгалтерия 1с подошла, а ещё лучше конфигурация fides посвежее. Может есть у кого?

----------


## Ergash

Здравствуйте. Может кто нибудь скинуть файлы обновления для 1С Узбекистана у меня релиз 1.2.31.4? на ergashali70@mail.ru?

----------


## Rima159

Здравствуйте. 666Rebel666  сбросьте пожалуйста Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана, редакция 1.2.74.12 (файл CF) и Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана (CFU с релиза 1.2.47.5 по 1.2.72.2 ). ПОЖАЛУЙСТА , хотела сейчас скачать, но уже нет файлов.

----------


## Rima159

ЛЮДИ. сбросьте пожалуйста Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана, редакция 1.2.74.12 (файл CF) и Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана (CFU с релиза 1.2.47.5 по 1.2.72.2 ). ПОЖАЛУЙСТА , хотела сейчас скачать, но уже нет файлов. На почту  nail_gafurov@mail.ru . Буду очень благодарна

----------


## kemall

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста файлы  Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана.,такая же проблема хотела скачать,но файлы уже удалены,по данным сылкам.Заранее спасибо большое ,если кто откликнется. Скидывать на почту dikushka-86@mail.ru

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста файлы  Fides Бухгалтерия предприятия для Узбекистана.,такая же проблема хотела скачать,но файлы уже удалены,по данным сылкам.Заранее спасибо большое ,если кто откликнется. Скидывать на почту dikushka-86@mail.ru


Fides_venkon

----------

Abduvali (06.07.2020), nastya2009 (13.12.2020), sarvaryusupov (03.01.2021)

----------


## Azacomseraa

есть у кого Розница Конфигурации 1С для Узбекистана

----------


## kemall

здравствуйте .нету ни у кого. я тоже из мучилась вся. Пришлось на 1уз. программе вести все. но многие функции ограниченны.

----------


## nastya2009

Добрый день.
Нужна многопользовательская лицензия, а точнее база fides бухгалтерия предприятия для узбекистана 1.2 минимум на 2 человека.
Если есть копия пустой рабочей базы с уже активированной лицензией.
Никто не пробовал патчить файл базы через hex editor касательно лицензий?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## halimbek

Добрый день зачем вам база fides бухгалтерия? найдите Бухгалтерия для Узбекистана 2.0.11.1 там все есть и лицензия тоже не надо

----------


## Azacomseraa

У кого есть venkon бухгалтерия 8,3 версия чистая база.

----------


## YstPt

У кого-нибудь есть рабочая Конфигурация 1С для Узбекистана??? Прежние ссылки в теме не работают(((. Пожалуйста, киньте ссылку на скачивание или может другим способом заполучить можно (почта, диск и т.п.). Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет! ребята у кого есть конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Узбекистана cf файл выложите пжл:

----------


## DaFFStar

> всем привет! ребята у кого есть конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Узбекистана cf файл выложите пжл:


Добрый день.

Подскажите, удалось где-нибудь найти конфигурации для Узбекистана?

----------

